# Any backcountry near Denver?



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Friends and I hope to do some backcountry skiing on 12/8. Does anyone know of a location within 2 hours drive time of Denver that might have some snow?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Loveland/Berthoud Passes? Snow is scarce this season so far..... make sure your up to speed on your avy gear and training before you dive in, likely to be lots of facets at the base this season. Sorry to preach, just be safe.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*rmnp*

RMNP is an option but you better do your snow dance and hope for 2 feet of snow.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Saint Mary's glacier. It's not hard but if snow has fallen within 2 hrs of denver it will have some.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope for snow. I was up high last weekend and snow was melting. No snow for extended forecast for about two weeks. Lookin dry.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

mountain biking


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nemi west, why do you have to be so negative.. The lack of snow got you down? Well you could come visit your friend int he Kansas of Europe and we could head to the Alps.. Say the first week of Feb?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

In case you didn't get the memo, winter '12-'13 has been cancelled for Colorado. Better luck next year!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there are good patches of snow high up on the divide. I would also suguest loveland pass or berthoud.

most of the saddles have good coverage. 300 yards at most, but skiable. good luck, and maybe mountain bike as well, I think it is a great dual sport option right now. spring creek rd to 1310' and back to the car. that would kill a day.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Colorado's snow conditions are bad. Most reservoirs are at or below 40% capacity, most peaks barely have any snow on them and if we don't get a lot soon next summer will be a hoot. Sorry if I sound negative but the situation is negative.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I cant believe some RDNECK from western MD hasn't chimed in telling us how great the snow is down in the Monarch/ Independence Pass area. I hear the shit is deep and fluffy down there. Looked like several inches when I flew over last week. 
I just got a new KTM 300 xc. It will give me something to do this December. I hope I don't have to ride it Jan- March. 
the first half at least.....of December is shot.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

nemi west said:


> I cant believe some RDNECK from western MD hasn't chimed in telling us how great the snow is down in the Monarch/ Independence Pass area. I hear the shit is deep and fluffy down there. Looked like several inches when I flew over last week.
> I just got a new KTM 300 xc. It will give me something to do this December. I hope I don't have to ride it Jan- March.
> the first half at least.....of December is shot.


Yeah, real "deep and fluffy".... this is what it looked like after the last storm, and it's been baking in the sun for a week since...


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Montana has been boating well these last few weeks.....


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Logan, I'm up on the pass right now and it's balls deep on this midget. Nothing but pow on the pass, ever, unless of course it's Crest Trail season and then it's totally dry and awesome. 

Thankfully I brought my bike this trip


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

ditto what everyone else is saying. I've heard Jackson BC is coming in. Good luck!

Kent


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

twitch said:


> Logan, I'm up on the pass right now and it's balls deep on this midget. Nothing but pow on the pass, ever, unless of course it's Crest Trail season and then it's totally dry and awesome.
> 
> Thankfully I brought my bike this trip


Ok, so now you have me confused. Is it Pow season or Crest season? If your 6" tall you might have balls deep powder for skiing now.... or if you have studded bike tires it might still be Crest season...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

nemi west said:


> I cant believe some RDNECK from western MD hasn't chimed in telling us how great the snow is down in the Monarch/ Independence Pass area. I hear the shit is deep and fluffy down there. Looked like several inches when I flew over last week.
> I just got a new KTM 300 xc. It will give me something to do this December. I hope I don't have to ride it Jan- March.
> the first half at least.....of December is shot.



Man I wish I had a report the snow was even ok!! Not even close to enough snow anywhere around here to even test sleds - as there is literally no snow - not enough to ski or even test ride a snowmachine. Ark valley snowpack has to be at less than 25% for this time of the year. 

Unless we get a big snow event around here soon as they will not make snow - I doubt if Monarch will even be able to open any terrain this year by the x-mass rush. On a good note I hear the perfect trees on monarch pass are as always skiing perfect ....

Snow will come but this is one of the driest falls that I have ever been involved with. Soon I will be taking a few sleds and making a trip to the valley of the stars up in wyo to get my fix.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

nemi west said:


> I just got a new KTM 300 xc. It will give me something to do this December. I hope I don't have to ride it Jan- March.
> the first half at least.....of December is shot.


I know it is blasphemous, but I am hoping for another weekend of no snow so I can ride my KTM 300 XC-W one more time


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Sixty inch base at Sierra at Tahoe. Only a two day drive from Denver


----------

